
Serverboards 17.04 Released - dmoreno
https://serverboards.io/blog/2017/04/24/serverboards_17.04.html
======
dmoreno
Hi, I’m David Moreno, main developer of Serverboards. Ask me anything.

Serverboards is a control panel to monitorize, manage and automate cloud
services. It's very easy to develop new plugins and give access to external
services. We have support for Google Analytics, Drive, Facebook Ads, web site,
SSH server.. and more[1].

Technically it is developed using Elixir for the backend and React.js for the
frontend. It uses JSON-RPC to communicate with each of the plugin helpers,
developed in any programming language (even bash), and uses a CQRS
architecture.

Currently we are oriented to IT management (SPICE, SSH, Prometheus
monitoring…) but I think this idea can be used on many other niches.

[1]
[https://www.serverboards.io/downloads/plugins](https://www.serverboards.io/downloads/plugins)

------
elgrito
Are there plans for a SaaS version?

~~~
dmoreno
Just now we want to focus on gather information on how people use it, if we
are developing the proper integrations and so on.

Once we have enough integrations developed, we will definitely do a SaaS
offering.

Our idea is to simplify service management (and monitoring and automation),
and the first line of simplification is simplify installation by not needing
to install at all.

Anyway it is Open Source with an Apache2 license, so it's quite easy to try,
if you don't care about the installation itself.

